# "data error (cyclic redundancy check)"



## arcurif (Jun 17, 2006)

I have received this message multiple times now. 

I have an older desktop with XP, and I just bought a new laptop with XP MCE. I've burned a bunch of divx movies onto cd's using the desktop.

The first time I received the error was when trying to copy the divx movies from cd to the laptop. The second time the error came up is when trying to back up dvd's using dvd shrink.

I've thoroughly searched google and this forum for a resolution, but nothin'. The cd's and dvd's are in perfect condition.

Anyone have any suggestions??

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

you can download a disc checking software here. if you are getting CRC errors try using a different manufacturer's blank disc.


----------



## arcurif (Jun 17, 2006)

Ran DiskCheck on a divx movie I had on cd, and received an error. Here's the log:

Initializing, please wait...
Flushing cache start...
Flushing cache end
Pre-Scanning...
Pre-scan complete: 1 files, 1 folders, 714358784 bytes in disk files.
Disk check started...
Path/File access error D:\Enemy of the State.avi
1 Errors found on disk!
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Processing complete.


----------



## arcurif (Jun 17, 2006)

..and this is the log when checking a dvd. This dvd, as well as the divx cd, both play on my computer.

Initializing, please wait...
Flushing cache start...
Flushing cache end
Pre-Scanning...
Pre-scan complete: 56 files, 3 folders, 8111486976 bytes in disk files.
Disk check started...
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_0.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_1.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_2.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_02_0.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_02_1.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_02_2.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_03_0.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_03_1.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_03_2.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_04_0.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_04_1.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_04_2.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_05_0.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_05_1.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_05_2.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_06_0.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_06_1.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_07_0.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_07_1.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_08_0.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_08_1.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_09_0.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_09_1.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_10_0.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_10_1.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_11_0.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_11_1.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_12_0.VOB
Bad file name or number D:\VIDEO_TS\VTS_12_1.VOB
29 Errors found on disk!
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Processing complete.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

> ..and this is the log when checking a dvd. This dvd, as well as the divx cd, both play on my computer.


if there are errors being found on the cd then i'd suspect the burner is faulty. having said that you said above that the discs play in your pc? are these the ones you just burnt? 

you could update the firmware on the burner. have you tried different media?

to transfer the files you could use a crossover network cable and connect the laptop directly to the pc. to put a NIC into the pc would be simple and cheap. this would be simpler and less confusing to what files are copied.


----------



## arcurif (Jun 17, 2006)

The divx cd's that I burnt play just fine on this computer, as do dvd's. The problem occurs when trying to transfer the divx video from cd to this computer, and when trying to back up my dvd's on this computer.

How would I update my firmware?

Rather than using network cables to transfer data, I would think that there's something going on in my computer that's preventing me from copying a video file to my hard drive.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

sorry i thought that these files were on the desktop and you wanted to move them to the laptop - that's why i suggested using a crossover network cable.

i haven't used shrinkdvd to back up dvds, but i've used clonedvd with no problems so far. shrinkdvd is probably doing the correct job and it's the burner at fault. 

so the problem is that the newly burnt discs will not be read in the laptop, but can be read on the desktop pc? you also stated that the disk checker software has found errors on the burnt discs. these discs are not reliable if this is the case. thats why i said to try different blank discs in the burner, just in case the type you have aren't compatable. what burning software are you using?

to update the firmware goto the burners website and look at the downloads section. there should be a list of firmware (f/w) updates for various burners, so select your OS and burner to download.


----------



## arcurif (Jun 17, 2006)

All burnt divx discs and dvds can be read and played on the laptop. I can watch the movies on the laptop, playing them from the disks - the disks are in perfect condition.

The error occurs when trying to transfer the divx file from the disk to the laptop, and also when trying to back-up the dvd files on the laptop. The files will begin to copy to the computer, but never finish, and that's when the CRC error pops up.

The errors that I posted from DiskCheck were from a divx cd that has worked for years and still plays in this laptop, and from a brand new store-bought dvd that works fine in all dvd players.


----------



## arcurif (Jun 17, 2006)

Also, there are no firmware updates for this drive.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

it's ususual that a disc plays (the whole way through) when there are faults on it. having said that when it is playing it might be dropping frames where the bad data is, but when you are trying to copy it the OS sees the faults.

here is another disc checking program, except this one allows you to try and recover the data.

but you did manage to backup and copy files from these discs to the HD on the desktop PC?


----------



## arcurif (Jun 17, 2006)

I am able to back up and copy the disks onto the HD of the desktop.

I ran CD Check 3 and it found an error in the divx movie. here's the log:

Info
- date: 6/23/2006
- process: Check
- source: D:\
- source volume label: 011104_2248
Basic statistics
- time elapsed: 00:03:44
- overall transfer [kB/s]: 2,540
- folders processed: 1
- files processed: 1
- source bytes read: 556 MB (583,008,256 bytes)
- source average transfer [kB/s]: 2,541 (17X)
- source clean transfer [kB/s]: 2,612 (17X)
Errors
- errors: 1
- warnings: 0
- other: 1
error;win32;Data error (cyclic redundancy check). (code: 23);D:\Enemy of the State.avi
note;hash;For at least one file only file readability was tested because no valid hash file was found (code: 54);


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

Does the AVI play on the computer? There may be some sort of copy-protection being triggered as you're trying to back the movie up. Does it give you a problem when you back up other files?


----------



## arcurif (Jun 17, 2006)

The AVI movie plays on the computer, and I can back up files other than movies.


----------



## arcurif (Jun 17, 2006)

any more suggestions??


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

I've experienced numerous times the CRC error on dvd's, and always the culprit was a scratched or dirty disc. Now, I understand that you already said the dvd is in mint condition, but I share the exact same experience with you: a perfectly looking dvd that plays ok, but simply cannot be backed up due to the CRC error appearance. My observations:

The dvd playback, especially in computer dvd players, is highly tolerant of faults due to scratches or dirtiness. That fact alone, does not mean that the dvd is in perfect condition. I have a high-end home dvd player and, let me tell you, it is not at all fault-tolerant to the very same dvd's. I've almost concluded that the cheaper the better (in the "play-them-all" sense)... Generally speaking, we can safely say that different drives react differently to scratches or dirtiness; for some strange reason they don't all share the same level of sensitivity on this matter.

So, if I were you, I'd first get the disc cleaned at a professional-level piece of equipment (I've been seeing these at dvd-clubs) and try again. But then again, if I was experiencing the CRC error again after that, I'd probably blame the condition of my dvd disc and not my pc or my software. Why? Because I've found myself not being able to back up a specific dvd of mine, and having absolutely no problem at backing up another specimen of the same title.

And, btw, whoever has small children home can for sure fully understand who's usually behind these "magically-appearing" scratches that call for almost weekly backups...:laugh:


----------

